# Missing Plane



## JWJ1 (Apr 16, 2012)

Purely spurious info.

By clicking on SN MARINE TRAFFIC then going to location approx. 20S
103E, the search patterns of HMS Echo and Ocean Shield can be viewed.

Must be a pretty boring task !


----------

